# Deck railing



## Dteran61 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey guys I hope everyone is staying safe and is well. During this quarantine time I decided to build and deck and have a railing issue. My dad has top and bottom vinyl rails but in a brick color. What would be the best paint to hold up for a good while? I would buy white ones but im saving over a grand u
sing what he gave me thanks.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------

